# Argentine Deere.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

730 JD....made in Argentina. Very different.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/tractor-tales-argentinian-john-deere-730-naa-us-farm-report/


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I can't place where or when. But I'm sure I've seen a tractor like that around here.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

One very unique thing about the Argentine built 730 is that the clutch is foot operated instead of hand operated & IIRC the brake pedals are on RH side of operator's platform


----------

